# Dr. John Dee, The Hellfire Club, Obelisks and Masons: 007’s Legacy.



## Felix Noille (Sep 19, 2020)

*John Dee & Edward Kelley*

Dee was an occultist, mathematician, astrologer, astronomer, alchemist, historian, theologian, philosopher, cryptographer, expert in the field of navigation and an all-round clever chap. He was a kind of Merlin to Elizabeth I, although not as cuddly. He is credited with having planted the seed of a “British Empire” into the agenda.

Nicholas Dakin’s book, “John Dee of Mortlake” (Barnes and Mortlake Local History Society, 2011), claims that John Dee’s house on the river Thames at Mortlake, with its library and its laboratory, was the centre of a great intellectual network that stretched across Europe and in a way, across the Atlantic as well. In fact his library was said to have contained the greatest collection of occult manuscripts in the world. He was also very well acquainted with *Gerardus Mercator*, the cartographer. In fact Dee collaborated with Mercator over the Septentrionalium Terrarum descriptio (Hyperboria) map. SH Archive - King Arthur in Hyperborea & The Arctic Mud Flood Cataclysm.  Dee also collected many rare and expensive scientific and navigational instruments.

Almost nothing is known about Dee’s first wife other than that she died on the same day that Elizabeth I was paying Dee a visit at his Mortlake home. In 1578, John Dee married his second wife, Jane Fromond, a lady-in-waiting to the queen. He was 51, she was 23. Together, John and Jane Dee had eight children, most of whom died in their teenage years. At least three died in the same outbreak of plague that killed their mother. Arthur, the eldest surviving son, followed in his father’s footsteps, becoming the private physician to King Charles I.

John Dee is credited with having introduced the +, -, ÷, and _x_ mathematical signs to England. In Dee’s day, England still used the Julian calendar. Dee himself was an advocate of the Gregorian calendar, considering it to be more accurate and reliable from an astrological point of view. However, being a Catholic device it was resisted up until 1752, long after most of Europe had switched over.





*Henry Gillard Glindoni: John Dee Performing an Experiment before Elizabeth I*
_Source_​
[In 2016 an x-ray scan of this painting revealed the original version showing Dee standing in front of Elizabeth, surrounded by a ring of human skulls.]

Dee was Elizabeth I’s Spymaster, as he had a ‘network’ of occult contacts all over the world. In his secret communications with the Queen he always signed himself *007* – and that’s not a joke. He was a real whizz with ciphers and codes. Edward Kelley was his medium, he was a less politically oriented chap some 30 years younger than Dee. Kelley, who had a history of fraud and forgery also had several aliases – when he first went to Dee’s house he was calling himself Edward Talbot. A conviction for coin-counterfeiting had apparently cost him at least one of his ears and he walked with a stick. Dee’s wife took an instant dislike to Kelley describing him as ‘evil.’

Through Kelley’s mediumship, Dee managed to recreate the *Enochian* language as used by Enoch, star of “The Book of Enoch”, in order to communicate with ‘various angels’. He never referred to this language by the name ‘Enochian’ though. The Book of Enoch was considered ‘lost’ at the time, but Dee considered Enoch to be the last person to have used the language. The ‘Enochian’ alphabet had been published in 1530 by Pantheus in the book “Voarchadomia”. Dee was able to use this alphabet to reconstruct the language by means of Kelley’s mediumship and the use of a black scrying mirror or *Speculum*. This was given to Dee as a gift by Phillipe II of Spain, alleged occultist and builder of the magnificent (and extremely Catholic) Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial, near Madrid.




*John Dee’s Speculum, now in the British Museum.*​
These communications resulted in the publication by John Dee in 1583 of “Liber Loagaeth Or Mysteriorum Liber Sextus et Sanctus” which contained the 49 Gates of Wisdom/Understanding. Around the same time he produced “De Heptarchia Mystica” or ‘On the Mystical Rule of the Seven Planets,’ a book for summoning angels under the guidance of the angel *Uriel* and containing diagrams and formulae.

It is claimed that later, these ‘various spirits’ managed to convince Dee and Kelley to uproot themselves and their families, to Krakow in Poland. Some versions also claim Dee took his library along with him. However, it’s more likely that he entrusted the care of both his library and laboratories to his brother-in-law Nicholas Fromond. According to Dee’s own writings (supposedly), he “unduely sold it presently upon my departure, or caused it to be carried away.” Seems odd to use the word “it” to describe books and laboratories though.

“...a large number of Dee’s books came into the possession of Nicholas Saunder. Little is known about Saunder, or whether he personally stole Dee’s books. He may have been a former pupil; the presence of multiple copies of some books in Dee’s library catalogue suggests that he kept additional copies for pupils. Saunder must have known that his books once belonged to Dee, because he repeatedly tried to erase or overwrite Dee’s signature with his own. Given that several books have part of the title page missing, we can also assume that Saunder probably cut and tore signatures from some books. Saunder’s collections later passed to Henry Pierrepont, the Marquis of Dorchester: a devoted book collector. Dorchester’s family presented his entire library to the RCP (Royal College of Physicians) after his death in 1680, where this exceptional collection of [100] early printed books remains today.” [100 books out of 3-4,000 that were in Dee’s collection originally... and the rest?] _Source_

In Krakow, Dee received the "Claves Angelicae", or "*Angelic Keys*" which were supposed to unlock the 49 Gates of Wisdom/Understanding given previously in the Liber Loagaeth. Dee never published these Angelic Keys, but they remained in his personal manuscripts. They have been published since their rediscovery and *Enochian Magic* found its way into the world.

The move to Poland in 1583 was the beginning of the end for Dee and Kelley. The ‘angels’ made increasingly bizarre demands of them that led them into all kinds of trouble. Kelley eventually died trying to escape from prison, Dee returned to England in 1589. He discovered that his library had been ransacked and many books stolen in his absence… although some versions lead us to believe that he took them abroad with him.

It’s easy to imagine that Dee had enemies, rivals and even those who wanted his occult knowledge for themselves. Equally, it’s easy to imagine that Kelley could have betrayed him, which led to the theft of Dee’s library. What’s obvious is that Dee didn't leave his library unattended to go abroad and that if he took it with him, his library couldn’t have been ransacked and the books stolen, therefore severe monkey-business was involved somewhere along the line.

Phillipe II of Spain, the same chap who gave Dee the Speculum, sent the Spanish Armada to invade Britain in 1588, which seems a bit over the top for the retrieval of a mirror. For some reason it was a widely held belief that John Dee was responsible for conjuring the *tempest* that scuppered the Armada. However, if we believe the previous narrative which states that Dee wasn’t even in the country at the time, then something is wrong somewhere. To be honest, many of the aspects of Dee and Kelley’s wanderings around central Europe, their strange adventures and its infamous wife-swapping ritual, sound like a cross between Don Quixote and a Dennis Wheatley novel. Remember, Dee’s wife detested Kelley and was revolted by him.




*‘John Dee and Edward Kelley attend to the wounded Guy Fawkes and give him an elixir which resuscitates him.’ Etching by G. Cruikshank, 1841*
_Source_​
Dee and Kelley became such enigmatic figures that they were ‘imagined’ into all manner of fictional situations. For example the picture above is of a meeting between Dee, Kelley and Guy Fawkes, being a scene from an 1841 book entitled ‘Guy Fawkes, or The Gunpowder Treason: An Historical Romance’ by Harrison Ainsworth. (I have read this book and it’s actually very good.) Unfortunately, the Gunpowder Plot took place in 1605 by which time Kelley was already dead. Interestingly, the 5th November 1605 in the Julian calendar converts to the 15th November 1605 in the Gregorian, so Guy Fawkes, or Bonfire Night in the UK has been celebrated 10 days early ever since 1752. John Dee has also been associated with the baffling Voynich manuscript.

What is interesting, on the other hand, is that *Shakespeare’s* character *Prospero*, from his play ‘*The Tempest*’ (1610–1611 only 2 or so years after Dee’s death) is long believed to have been based upon John Dee. In the play the Prospero character uses magical powers to intimidate his enemies and to manipulate the natural world. He became ‘rapt in secret studies’ and failed to notice that his deceitful brother, Antonio, had achieved undeserved power and influence. Prospero then uses his powers of magic and illusion to shipwreck his brother, punish his adversaries, and regain his dukedom. He achieves this by means of a familiar spirit, called *Ariel*, who performs magical acts according to Prospero’s instructions. In Dee’s book “De Heptarchia Mystica”, *Uriel* is Dee’s familiar spirit and guide for summoning angels. (Perhaps the "deceitful brother" was actually the deceitful brother-in-law who double-crossed Dee and disposed of his library to achieve "undeserved power and influence?")

In The Tempest (III:ii), Caliban – a servant of Prospero and a ‘savage monster’ (Kelley?), notes that Prospero’s library is the source of his power:

“Remember​First to possess his books; for without them​He's but a sot, as I am, nor hath not​One spirit to command.”​



*Scene from Shakespeare's The Tempest, William Hogarth, 1697–1764* (member of the Hellfire Club)
_Source_​
Dee and Kelley always claimed that their information came directly from ‘various angels’ in order to ‘usher in the *New Age*’. Many commentators have suggested that Dee opened up a *portal* which allowed the ‘macrobes’, ‘*archons*’, ‘demons’ or other ‘minions of the Lords of Entropy’ into our world. The idea that such beings could wander around freely in our dimension simply by coming through a portal seems unlikely as, if they were physically equipped to do so in the first place, then they wouldn’t need the portal. However, exactly what Dee was communicating with is another matter entirely. Some insight may be gained *here*, if you have a few spare weeks available to read it all.

What Dee and Kelley did do was establish a means of communication with the ‘various spirits’ and it certainly wasn’t by mail. The important aspect to all of this that they rediscovered a lost communication ‘technology,’ but little did they know that they were playing with fire... Hellfire maybe. Dee was also communicating with his worldwide network of occult contacts and informants – was this by post or did he use some other means, some other ‘technology?’

Dee died in 1608… or maybe 1609, he was apparently so unpopular by then that nobody noticed. Dee’s house hasn’t survived, but it’s clear from this picture that he didn’t have to go far to use the antiquitech on top of the church...




*John Dee’s house on the River Thames at Mortlake*​
*Hellfire*

The first organisation to be labelled ‘The Hellfire Club’ was created by Philip, 1st Duke of Wharton in London in 1719.  It was suppressed by the order of King George I in 1721. Wharton then became a freemason and amazingly, in just one year, 1722, he became the Grand Master of England. By 1725 he was heavily in debt and was forced to sell Montpelier Hill and his other estates at Rathfarnhamin in Dublin, Ireland, to William Conolly, Speaker of the Irish House of Commons. Conolly used the stones from a cairn on the top of Montpelier Hill to build a hunting lodge, but was apparently forced to abandon it due to supernatural disturbances and he died in 1729.

The first Irish incarnation of The Hellfire Club rented that very same hunting lodge for their meetings from 1735 until 1741. Their motto was “*Do what thou wilt*” and it’s members were some of the elite of society and included peers of the realm, high ranking army officers as well as wealthy gentlemen and artists (freemasons all). The English painter, James Worsdale, was a founder member. It is claimed that Worsdale is the link between the English and Irish Hellfire Clubs, but there seems to be no evidence for that assumption. He was, however, instrumental in the foundation of the later Hellfire Club at Askeaton in Limerick, Ireland, in 1740.

The same epithet was accorded to a club called the ‘Beggar's Benison’ which was formed in the 1730s in Anstruther, Scotland. It survived for a century and is claimed to have spawned additional branches in Glasgow and Edinburgh. There is even the suggestion that there was another such club in Paris, so, on the face of it, the Hellfire franchise would seem to be an early version of Starbuck’s.




*The Hellfire Caves, West Wycombe*​
Many years ago I wasted a lot of hours in libraries digging into the more notorious of the so-called Hellfire Clubs. The founder members were Sir Francis Dashwood and John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich, who had also together founded the Society of Dilettanti in 1734.

John Montagu had quite an illustrious career, being First Lord of the Admiralty, 1748-51, 1763, 1771-82. He was also ‘joint’ Postmaster General from 1768–1771, along with Sir Francis Dashwood, which is a very peculiar arrangement. The Sandwich Islands were named after his habit of snacking on small sea-bound land masses… not really.

Sir Francis Dashwood was the Member of Parliament for New Romney between 1741 and 1761. He then became Chancellor of the Exchequer during 1762–1763, but was so useless that he had to resign after one year. He became Postmaster-General in 1765, a post he shared with the Earl of Sandwich from 1768 until 1771 after which time he remained in the job alone until 1781.

The Society of Dilettanti was a British society of noblemen and scholars who sponsored the study of ancient Greek and Roman art and the creation of new work in the style. “Grecian Taste and Roman Spirit” was their motto. Rumours abounded concerning perverse rituals and collections of erotica.

However, this was nothing compared to what became known (much later) as The Hellfire Club.  It began as the Order of the Knights of St Francis in 1746. The club’s motto was also “Fais ce que tu voudras” (“*Do what thou wilt*”), from Rabelais' fictional abbey at Thélème and one that would re-emerge in the 20th century as *Aleister Crowley’s* war-cry. Some of the member’s names were known and many were accused, but the interesting ones include Benjamin Franklin (freemason and inventor of the glass harmonica), John Wilkes (criminal and political agitator) and Horace Walpole (author, politician and son of the first British Prime Minister, Robert Walpole), all of whom are considered as mere ‘guests’ in the modern narrative. Franklin was in England in 1724, then from 1757 until 1762. Then in 1764 he returned to London to represent colonial interests before the Crown. His involvement with the Hellfire Club is these days explained as ‘spying’, which presupposes that there was something worth spying upon, of course.

It’s important to be aware that it’s impossible to be certain of exactly what these Hellfire Clubs were all about. Even in their own time there was much misinformation, some of it created by the members themselves. Allegations of Black Masses and sexual debauchery were and still are, passed off as “jolly japes”, “general bawdiness”, “high jinx” or “rakish behaviour”. That’s not to say that such things didn’t happen at the club’s meetings, but focusing on this alone is to allow other more significant matters to go unnoticed.

Dashwood and Montagu’s club evolved through a number of names; the Brotherhood of St. Francis of Wycombe, The Order of the Friars of St Francis of Wycombe and upon leasing Medmenham Abbey in 1751, they became the Monks or Friars of Medmenham. The Abbey underwent an expensive rebuild in Gothic revival style with the motto being placed above the door. During its lifetime, the club was never called “Hellfire”, this was appended to the popular narrative later as with most of the other clubs.



​By the 1760s meetings were no longer being held at the abbey and all evidence of the club ever having been there was removed. This could have been the result of a highly improbable incident that allegedly involved a Black Mass, a baboon, John Wilkes and The Earl of Sandwich. An account of this was later published by John Wilkes and gave away many ‘secrets’ of the club’s activities at the Abbey. The meetings were now being held in the caves of West Wycombe. These had been excavated between 1748 and 1752 by Dashwood when he extended an ancient chalk and flint mine.

From Wikipedia: “A route through the underground chambers proceeds, from the Entrance Hall, to the Steward's Chamber and Whitehead's Cave, through Lord Sandwich's Circle, ... Franklin's Cave (named after Benjamin Franklin, a friend of Dashwood who visited West Wycombe), the Banqueting Hall (allegedly the largest man-made chalk cavern in the world), the Triangle, to the Miner's Cave; and finally, across a subterranean river named the Styx, lies the final cave, the Inner Temple, where the meetings of the Hellfire Club were held, and which is said to lie 300 feet (90 m) directly beneath the church on top of West Wycombe hill...Considering they were all dug by hand, the caves are often regarded as an incredible feat of engineering.”




*The Hellfire Caves*​
Franklin’s Cave - it seems odd that someone considered to be guest rather than a member should have an entire cave named after him.

As stated by Wikipedia, there is a church directly above the caves - St Lawrence's Church - which was remodelled by Sir Francis Dashwood around the same time that the caves were being excavated. He also built a Mausoleum there and remodelled the nave into a “very superb Egyptian hall” inspired by the ancient Temple of the Sun in Palmyra. There are many Trompe-l'œil paintings attributed to Giovanni Borgnis and in the centre of the chancel ceiling is a painting of the Last Supper after Rembrant. Spectacular Rococo plasterwork is all over the place. The church had served the lost medieval village of Haveringdon up until around the 14th century. One of Dashwood’s most important improvements was to the medieval west tower, which he made higher.

*Antiquitech*

He placed a great *golden ball* on the top of the tower. The golden ball can be seen for miles. Reputedly, it’s “made from a wooden frame covered in gold leaf, 8 feet in diameter, and contains seating for up to six people.” That gold leaf must have excellent preservative properties if the ball is still the original and truly made of wood...




*The Golden Globe atop St Lawrence's Church*

​

Contemporary accounts report that the golden ball was used as a meeting place by the Hellfire Club, but the modern narrative is very uncomfortable with that notion. In fact, if you look at the following photos and the beginning of the video, you can see a hatch or door at the base of the ball. It would also seem that it was once open to the public – not anymore though.

[SH.org member, Plissken, posted these remarkable photos in a response to the OP...]









The most interesting tale relating to the ball claims that Dashwood was somehow *communicating* with a *tower*, now known as the Camberley *Obelisk*, near Hawley, Hampshire, 21 miles (34 km) to the south. It’s claimed that the tower was built about 1765–1770 by Dashwood’s friend, John Norris, who was a prosperous merchant, a member of the landed gentry and of course, the Hellfire Club. The tower is situated on top of a hill, about 2 miles (3.2 km) east of Norris' house. At the time of its construction the town of Camberley had not yet been founded and the area was open heathland.

The theory goes that the two men signalled to each other from the top of the two towers, either using flags or heliographs. It’s also suggested that Norris' tower originally had a golden ball on top of it, matching the one on the West Wycombe church tower. However, it’s impossible to be sure as the tower is now a ruin having ‘burned down’ at some point since then, brick and stone being highly flammable, of course.




*Norris’ Tower (Obelisk)*​
As to why Dashwood and Norris needed to signal information between themselves, well, amongst the favourite suggestions on offer we have; placing bets, something to do with the activities of the Hellfire Club and also espionage related to the American War of Independence.

According to Michael Baigent and Richard Leigh in their 1991 book, “The Temple and the Lodge”,  (pp. 319–320) Norris passed secret information to Dashwood. This theory is supposedly supported by a letter written by Norris, dated 3 June 1778, in which he notes, "Did this day heliograph intelligence from Dr Franklin in Paris to Wycombe".

There are a few problems with this. For a start, the heliogtaph wasn’t invented until 1821 when Carl Friedrich Gauss of the University of Göttingen in Germany developed and used a predecessor of the heliograph, the heliotrope. For the sake of 21 miles, or 35kms, why didn’t Franklin just send the information straight to Dashwood from Paris? However, the biggest problem is that Baigent and Lee are two-thirds of the team that kicked-off the *Priory of Sion* / Rennes-Le-Chateau malarkey in “The Holy Blood and the Holy Grail” and therefore cannot be trusted.

It’s unlikely that Norris built any towers anywhere. In fact what we see is the ruin of an obelisk, of which there are thousands all over the UK, all over the world in fact. These are not the ‘genuine magically transported from Egypt’ type obelisks, but locally crafted ones found in not only towns, cities, even villages, but also on the top of all the high-spots in between. We are told they are monuments. They get dedicated to all sorts of things and people – the fallen of WWI/II, Nelson (both the famous sailor and someone’s dog), the spot where Sir Everard Fortesque-Splonge fell from his horse and later died of boredom, etc, etc., but this is just a way of stealing them from history and falsifying their true purpose.

              ​
As to what that true purpose is, further examination of the Hellfire Club’s shenanigans is required.




*Dashwood by Hogarth*​
The above is a painting of Francis Dashwood, 11th Baron le Despencer, by the popular 18th century artist (and freemason), William Hogarth. Charles Lamb, a noted art critic of the time, deemed Hogarth's images to be books, filled with "the teeming, fruitful, suggestive meaning of words. Other pictures we look at; his pictures we read." The image is a parody of Renaissance images of Saint Francis of Assisi. It’s claimed that The Bible has been replaced by a copy of the erotic novel Elegantiae Latini sermonis, although it’s impossible to see if that’s true based upon photographic evidence. The object above Dashwood’s head is described as a halo showing the profile of Dashwood's friend, the Earl of Sandwich. It does indeed look like a caricature of him. The traditional baby Jesus has been replaced by what’s described as the naked figure of Venus.

It always fascinates me that these kind of images always come pre-packaged with interpretations designed to lead you to an officially sanctioned set of conclusions. There is another version of this painting…




*William Platt after Hogarth, "Sir Francis Dashwood worshipping Venus."*​
Both images were interchangeably entitled “Sir Francis Dashwood worshipping Venus” or “Sir Francis Dashwood at his devotions”. The engraving is different. The most obvious difference being Dashwood’s appearance. He would have been around 50+ years old when Hogarth painted his portrait. The William Platt engraving is undated, but Platt wasn’t born until 1775 and Dashwood died in 1781, so the engraving is obviously from about 1790 at the earliest. The platter in the bottom right has a more defined reflection in the engraving, which looks like a figure. On the left in the centre there is what appears to be an *obelisk* or tower in the engraving, whilst the same scene in the painting is too vague to discern any details. The Earl of Sandwich seems to be watching what Dashwood is doing whilst in the engraving he is looking at the ‘camera’, so to speak. Both images place Dashwood and Sandwich in a cave, therefore the settlement in the background cannot be West Wycombe, as the caves were directly below it. The ‘halo’ really does look like a mirror with Sandwich looking into it to see what Dashwood is doing. Combined with the shiny platter, there is a strong suggestion of *scrying* or *remote viewing* in both images. Perhaps far from worshipping Venus, Dashwood is remote viewing the naked woman… which is just the sort of thing he would do given half a chance.

Remote viewing was used successfully during WW2 to locate German U-boats in the Atlantic. Check out Dennis Wheatley’s novel, “Strange Conflict”, which is based on fact. It’s also a widely held belief that all the major secret services are using it today. Espionage and the occult have always gone hand-in-hand. Obviously remote viewing is a major benefit to espionage as is a secure and speedy method of communication - which apparently didn’t exist until fairly recently. Dee was associated with espionage, maybe even its pioneer. Alastair Crowley, a disciple of Dee’s, worked with the British Secret Services before and during WW2. One of the agents he met was a Commander *Ian Fleming*, the author of the *007* novels. Another was Dennis Wheatley mentioned in the previous paragraph. Crowley’s philosophy was summed up in his motto “*Do what thou wilt*”.

Almost exactly 300 years after its original revealing by Dee in 1587, the system of magic he devised became an integral and core part of the magical syllabus taught by the now famous *Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn* (est. 1887.) Crowley joined the Order in 1898 and played a role in its disintegration two years later. He also published much of the Order’s magical syllabus in his periodical ‘The Equinox.’ Crowley acquired his initial knowledge of Dee’s magic from the Golden Dawn, but in his autobiography he states that he studied Dee’s original manuscripts in the Bodleian library, Oxford. He published a substantial summary of Dee’s system (including much that is not found in the Golden Dawn Knowledge lectures) in 1912 in Vol. 1 No.7 of ‘The Equinox.’

So, in the 20th century we have a master of Dee’s ‘spirit’ communication technology, whose motto is the same as the Hellfire Club’s, working with the creator of James Bond *007* and a remote viewing specialist. All we need is something to connect The Hellfire Club with Dee…

Dee's Speculum or Mirror still exists in the British Museum. It was acquired in 1773 by none other than Horace Walpole - author, politician, son of the first British Prime Minister and frequent ‘guest’ of the Hellfire Club. Lord Frederick Campbell had brought "a round piece of shining black marble in a leathern case" to Walpole in an attempt to ascertain the object's provenance. According to Campbell, he responded saying "Oh, Lord, I am the only man in England that can tell you! It is Dr. Dee's black stone".

Just why Horace Walpole should claim to be the only man in England who could recognise Dee’s Speculum is a mystery and will probably remain one forever. It does indicates his prior knowledge and involvement with it though. There is no record of where Lord Frederick Campbell purchased it. He was a Scottish nobleman and is known to have been a member of the Irish House of Commons during 1771… very close to the site of the earlier Dublin Hellfire Club, some of who’s members were also in the Irish House of Commons.

(Just as an aside; it’s really worth looking at Horace Walpole’s house inside and out, it’s something else.) Strawberry Hill House - Wikipedia

At this point in time (1771) the Hellfire Club, such as it was by then, was still meeting in the caves at West Wycombe. The Earl of Sandwich became First Lord of the Admiralty for the third and final time, leaving Dashwood as sole Postmaster General and Franklin as his counterpart in America. After being released from prison in 1770, John Wilkes became Sheriff of the City of London, which  confirmed where his true allegiance lay. This year saw the end of the ‘*War of the Regulation*’, an uprising in North and South Carolina which began in 1765 following a massive influx of new settlers from the east… in other words the old civilisation was revolting (if you see what I mean).

From this date, 1771, Dee’s Speculum was available to the Hellfire Club, as was Walpole’s prior knowledge of it. If they were already *scrying*, as the previous portraits may suggest, then Dee’s mirror would be put to good use… well, maybe not ‘good’ precisely.

The word *Speculum* is very interesting;

"instrument for rendering a part accessible to observation"
"reflector, looking-glass, mirror" (also "a copy, an imitation")
from _specere _"to look at, view"

*Speculate*:

1590s, "_view mentally_, contemplate"
Also formerly "view as from a *watchtower*" (1610s).

It would seem that we have a trail that leads from Dee and Kelley in the 16th century to Dashwood’s Hellfire Club in the 18th century (plus maybe the earlier Dublin club) and then on to Aleister Crowley in the 20th. (Adam Weishaupt, founder of the Bavarian Illuminati,was also very interested in Dee’s work apparently.) If Dee did have access to communication technology that made use of what we now _*speculate*_ to be antiquitech, it’s highly probable that it was also passed down through the same trail. If the worldwide network of obelisks, towers and star forts was/is capable of transmitting  energy then maybe that same energy could be used for instant direct communications or to enhance remote viewing/scrying. Perhaps every Postmaster General was initiated into this technology when he took office. At the very least it seems that there must be some benefit to direct interaction with the etheric network – the idea that 6 people would risk climbing up into a cramped ball on top of the church at West Wycombe just to get pissed and then take an even greater risk climbing down again is ludicrous.

These obelisks, towers and star forts are more than likely to have been placed on *ley lines*. Michelle Gibson has done a great deal of work to show how such structures are aligned to a worldwide grid based upon the Flower of Life symbol.




*Glastonbury Tor*​
The tower on top of *Glastonbury Tor* is known as St Michael's Tower. St Michael's Church is claimed to have been built in the 14th century, of stone, but only the roofless tower remains, which has been “restored and partially rebuilt several times”. It was clearly an obelisk and has since been disguised and it’s definitely on a ley line.

The general state of communications during the 16th to 18th centuries is worth consideration. Obviously there was the post – letters/mail. These would be shuffled around the country by coach and horses. Urgent official communications might warrant the exclusive use of a horseman with frequent changes of horse, but overseas communication was via sailing ship. Benjamin Franklin crossed the Atlantic Ocean eight times in his lifetime, the perilous transatlantic crossing usually took at least six weeks and could take as long as two or three months. This all begs the questions, how long did it take to get wars started/stopped and orders transmitted to the armies/navies?

It must have been even worse for Spain and Portugal when communicating with the Americas. Then there’s communications between London and India, China and Australia etc. It seems as if there just wasn’t enough time for all the wars and international political intrigues, because the mail took too damn long.




*St. Michael’s Tower, Glastonbury Tor*​
*Conclusions*

Whilst I'm not convinced that John Dee's motives were 'evil,' the system of magic or rather the communication technology he rediscovered certainly was used by those with evil motives - on both sides. If John Dee was also given the knowledge of how to manipulate the natural world and he really conjured up the tempest that defeated The Armada, then that knowledge and the means to acquire it, has certainly not been lost. It survived either by having been stolen, passed on or reacquired.

The purpose of the Hellfire Clubs is very difficult to pinpoint. Maybe they were recruiting the rich and powerful to the ‘dark side’. Perhaps they were also communicating with ‘various spirits’ and commanding them to do their bidding whilst being manipulated themselves. If the takeover of the existing civilisation in America wasn’t as easy as had been anticipated, it could even be that they were learning how to use the etheric network of obelisks etc. to manipulate the natural world.

There is one more consideration. At around exactly the same time as the first Hellfire Club appeared, a serious schism occurred within *freemasonry*. I know the current reaction to ‘freemasonry’ is that it’s an integral part of the problem and so it is, however, there are theories claiming that what we have today is a twisted, evil version of something that was once honourable. *Moorish Science* is often cited as one such ‘something’.

In 1717 the Premier Grand Lodge of England was established in the City of London and so-called because it claimed it was the first Masonic Grand Lodge to be created. However, the Most Ancient and Honourable Society of Free and Accepted Masons in York disagreed. The upstart grand lodge was cobbled together from four existing Lodges who gathered at the Goose and Gridiron Ale-house in St. Paul's Church-yard in *The City of London* where they constituted themselves into a Grand Lodge. These four lodges were all named after the pubs where they held their meetings.

The Ancient Grand Lodge of England on the other hand held their meetings in a lodge within York Minster. Their claim was based on a tradition that began in 926 AD when Prince Edwin (he of Edwin’s Burgh or Edinburgh fame) supposedly presided over a meeting of Masons in York, which was seen as the first Grand Lodge in England.

I did a great deal of research into this years ago and found that the York Grand Lodge has verifiable connections to the *Knights Templar* (whoever they really were), or at least to the symbolism that is associated these days with them. This information has since disappeared from public view.

The two camps became known as the Antients and Moderns. Interestingly, the Duke of Wharton, founder of the first Hellfire Club, became Grand Master of the Modern’s City of London Grand Lodge having been a mason for just one year in 1722 (as already mentioned). What finer recommendation could you want?

Amazingly the Moderns slowly but surely gained the upper hand over the Antients until eventually in 1813 they united with (or swallowed up) the Ancient Grand Lodge of England to create the United Grand Lodge of England. Small pockets of resistance continued, however. One in particular was located in Lewes, East Sussex. They would often meet in Lewes Castle from where they would defiantly fly the skull and crossbones flag. This particular self-styled Ancient Grand Lodge listed many distinguished members, but was doomed to eventually submit to the Moderns. It could well be that the various Hellfire Clubs with their ‘*Do what thou wilt*’ offering had a lot to do with recruiting members to the new, twisted version of freemasonry that’s still with us today.

All of these possibilities exist.

*Epilogue*

In 1781, Dashwood's nephew Joseph Alderson founded the Phoenix Society (later known as the Phoenix Common Room) at Brasenose College, Oxford, which became a recognised institution in 1786. The Phoenix was established in honour of Sir Francis, who died in 1781, as a symbolic rising from the ashes of Dashwood's earlier institution. To this day, the dining society abides by many of its predecessor's tenets. Its motto _uno avulso non deficit alter _(when one is torn away another succeeds) is from the sixth book of Virgil's Aeneid and refers to the practice of establishing the continuity of the society through a process of constant renewal of its graduate and undergraduate members. (Wikipedia). Harry Potter anyone?

In Ireland

A number of Hellfire Clubs are still in existence in Ireland and are centred around universities and meet secretly. For example, there is a Hellfire Club at Trinity College that meets in central Dublin, while there is also a Hellfire Club at Maynooth University that meets in Maynooth, as well as one that regularly meets in Cork. These clubs carry out similar actions as the original Hellfire Clubs, including mock ceremonies and drinking alcohol. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Prolix (Sep 19, 2020)

I've been rereading Jonathan Black's The Secret History of the World, which has a few interesting comments about Dee's place in the esoteric scheme of things. Black has it that Dee's "great evangelical vision" was one whereby techniques of ceremonial magic would be introduced to every church in Christendom, so enjoying apparitions every day of the week and returning to the spiritual fervour of the early Church. He tried to sell Holy Roman Emperor Rudolf II on this.

And apparently Kelley, fraud or not, received a message in the Enochian language in 1590 "that so terrified him he ceased operating the (invocation) system and cut off relations with Dee altogether". Perhaps he was scared silly the one time it worked?

Also interesting that Dee, at the height of his fortunes, owned a charter grant him ownership of Canada.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 20, 2020)

Magnumopus said:


> Also interesting that Dee, at the height of his fortunes, owned a charter grant him ownership of Canada.



Well, according to other sources, that was the plan, but it all went pear-shaped. In the end he lost everything due to all kinds of devious machinations - there's a good *source here*. It's possible that his decision to go abroad was also influenced by these events.

His knowledge was vital for the planning of an exploratory voyage to the Americas and his published claims regarding the prior entitlement by virtue of *King Arthur* and also *Prince Madoc*, gave the mission royal approval and a great deal of support. Potentially there was scope for people to get very rich.

I have read that Dee's religious aims were focused towards reuniting the catholic and protestant factions. Given that he was being manipulated by 'various spirits' it's quite possible that these "great evangelical visions" were on the agenda. See the section on Miracles in the *Doctrine of Suffering* post (when you have the odd week to spare.)

With regard to Kelley receiving a message in Enochian, it doesn't really sound feasible as he couldn't understand it. Dee would have had to be present to invoke the 'angels' and also to translate the message. Kelley was simply an instrument that Dee used, very much under sufferance it would seem. However, that's not to say it couldn't have happened like that of course.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 20, 2020)

It's too bad Dee did not know that the Welsh had already been in America, and made it as far as Nebraska, in the years after 530 AD.  I've translated some of the messages that they left on stones in the Hamptons of our East Coast, and in  Canada.  They give sailing directions to enter Cape Cod, so perhaps they originally planned to return with more settlers. A desperate attempt to escape the plague, that failed just as Arthur's attempt to escape to the N. Pole also failed.  Good post as usual. Thanks.


----------



## Prolix (Sep 20, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> His knowledge was vital for the planning of an exploratory voyage to the Americas and his published claims regarding the prior entitlement by virtue of *King Arthur* and also *Prince Madoc*, gave the mission royal approval and a great deal of support.



I read a bit about that on the Mike McClaughry blog (which I may have discovered through the old SH forum). I came away with the impression Dee was supposed to have made up pretty much everything ever.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 21, 2020)

Magnumopus said:


> made up pretty much everything ever



Do you mean everything he wrote was a lie?


----------



## Prolix (Sep 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Magnumopus said:
> 
> 
> > made up pretty much everything ever
> ...



McClaughrey has it that Dee’s magical activities were no more than a fanciful cover story for his spy work (these activities actually being coded messages). He was thus enabled to “infiltrate the Hapsburg Empire and various other courts. It was also a cover for discoveries and claiming of new and uncharted lands for England”.

He also came up with “further esoteric propaganda" such as faking the Kabbala and Rosicrucianism (while his protege Francis Bacon subsequently knocked out the King James Bible). All this is in support of McClaughrey’s thesis (in large font) that “There is no such thing as the occult or black magic”.

It seems Dee effectively invented the Welsh (!) (“being one of the main areas of myths and lies Dee was spreading at the time”). He was “one of the front-men for faking documentation, history and inventing ‘myths’ and ‘legends’ to be used to legitimise Elizabeth’s queenship…” McClaughrey further discusses declamatio and cites Moses and Socrates as examples. Dee devised the Tudor lineage, and provided histories of King Arthur and Prince Madoc “whose name he had literally pulled from a song he heard in a pub from a drunken man” which is where his suggestion that they discovered America hundreds of years previously comes in.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 21, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> It's too bad Dee did not know that the Welsh had already been in America, and made it as far as Nebraska, in the years after 530 AD.



Isn't that the Madoc 'legend' as described here:  *Prince Madoc? *In which case he did know about it, also Dee was Welsh himself.



Magnumopus said:


> “There is no such thing as the occult or black magic”.



Right... I think that's is one blog I won't be reading. Thanks for the warning. I remember a reply I got from a newspaper article many years ago that warned, "The occult is a very dangerous cult."   The first time I posted this topic someone, who shall remain nameless, replied with a rant, almost as long as the OP, claiming that Dee was a fictitious character - based upon his opinion rather than anything concrete. Dee seems to be a bit of a 'Bovril' character - you either like him or loathe him.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, of course, but no one is obliged agree... maybe that'll be my new signature.


----------



## Prolix (Sep 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Right... I think that's is one blog I won't be reading. Thanks for the warning.



He has some interesting theories about fabricated history (and a lot of repetition), but the style and presentation leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 21, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > It's too bad Dee did not know that the Welsh had already been in America, and made it as far as Nebraska, in the years after 530 AD.
> ...


No to the Madoc legend.  That was written in by the Normans and is an invention of theirs that was designed to make the Welsh forget their true history.  Madoc 1 and 2 both lived some hundreds of years later.  I've re-translated most of the works of Taliesin, in which they speak of this journey in detail as well as the one Arthur made to the pole. 

 And, by the way, Arthur died of the plague. not in that last battle that they fabricated. He died trying to uncover an old remedy for the plague that was recorded by the Greeks some thousand years earlier.  Read their stories of the ones that came from the Northern regions and visited both them and the Scythians, for more details.

The Druid priests were helping him in this.
Dee was a bit of a charlatan, but this was what he was ordered to be - it helped him gain entry to the European mainland kingdoms which helped with his spy work.  Dee was so much more than most are aware of, and thus the ignorant label him as everything from a goof to an invisible being.  Just a smart man, with eyes opened.  Much like you and I, right Felix Noille?


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

I read a report that said obelisks were lightning rods for spiritual energy, and conversely antennas for such.
Thats why Napoleon took one to Paris.
Or was that just a story and the obelisk was always there?

As for Freemasons, researcher Simon Parkes of the UK says they are 99% positive.
However, I view this as optimistic. How much have they helped us in revealing hidden truths and history so far? Not much.
We need an end to secret societies.

As for Great Britain, it is said in esoteric circles that it is by far the most energetic islands in the world as far as telluric, Ley Line, and other subtle energies are concerned.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> As for Great Britain, it is said in esoteric circles that it is by far the most energetic islands in the world as far as telluric, Ley Line, and other subtle energies are concerned.



Interesting point 



JWW427 said:


> Simon Parkes of the UK says they are 99% positive.



This one? Simon Parkes Official Website the alien/Illuminati abductee specialist ex-MP who comes from a long line of freemasons, diplomats and spìes? Personally, after 48 years of research, I'm 100% certain that they're not even a shadow of what they were originally intended to be.



Jim Duyer said:


> Much like you and I, right Felix Noille?



Yep, totally goofy, that's me


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 22, 2020)

I agree Felix.
Yes, THAT Simon Parkes. A walk on the wild side he is.
The Freemasons throughout history must have kept a ton of secret information and Hermetic wisdom safe for humanity, safe from the PTB.
I went to the George Washington Masonic Temple here in DC (Built upon an old star fort by the by). When I talked alternate history and symbology to them, they seemed
mystified. I think only high level (33 degree and above) know bits of the truth. FDR and General Marshall and Churchill were all 33rd degree Masons in WW2.


By the way, my wife is from Barcelona! She loves history too.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 22, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> FDR and General Marshall and Churchill were all 33rd degree Masons in WW2.



And, shall we say, not exactly Christian either.



JWW427 said:


> By the way, my wife is from Barcelona! She loves history too.



My wife is the Spanish one while I'm a Londoner by birth, but we live in Spain - which really isn't a great place to be at the moment. Un abrazo para ella!


----------



## wild heretic (Sep 22, 2020)

That's an awful lot to take in. I'm only half way through if that.

This communicating with dis-incarnate entities and taking instructions from them is such a common theme from powerful people that I am forced to conclude it is the disincarnates in control, not the human, or once-human subjects.

I think we are likely all avatars playing this Satan versus God game. Disincarnates are always bad news according to the book _The Siren of Hungry Ghosts_. ALWAYS.

They probably gave the TPTB power through magical means, but in turn they must do their bidding to retain that power. And then again there are a lot of suckers involved who can't get out once they have lost their soul.

Just to give you an idea how prevalent this "spiritualism" is, check out BLM today. They aren't just a commie front for the establishment. They are actively communicating with spirits and following their instructions!
https://swisscows.com/web?query=thetruthseeker black lives matter communicating with demons
Off the top of my head and this thread of those that constantly have dealt with the "other side" and taken their instruction, we have:
1. John Dee (007)
2. BLM
3. Helfire Club
4. Jesuits
5. Knights Templar
6. Frankist Jews (revival of the Sabbatean Jews form the 1600s)
7. The illuminated Freemasons (Kabbalistic Egyptian heavily crossed with Frankist Jews and Jesuits)
8. Aleister Crowley (illuminated Freemason OTO fame and again of Egyptian origin).
9. The European Union (although those leaders call them "off-planet" leaders I think. I'll have to look that speech up again made by Junker.)
10. The founders of quantum computing. Their spokesman Mr. Rose has stated as a literal fact that its purpose is to open a portal to Call of Cthulhu entities in order to destroy the world (video on Bitchute).

I bet every single one of the power elites and institution head guys are practicing magicians calling up spirits to do their bidding and also taking their orders.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 22, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > As for Great Britain, it is said in esoteric circles that it is by far the most energetic islands in the world as far as telluric, Ley Line, and other subtle energies are concerned.
> ...


I don't think we Americans would be so harsh about the crystal-being observing son of traitors, since they helped our CIA and NSA according to him.  He also helps the poor "Illuminati families/bloodlines - where they have suffered torture and trauma".    I've heard, (from an invisible source) that he also likes kittens.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



wild heretic said:


> That's an awful lot to take in. I'm only half way through if that.
> 
> This communicating with dis-incarnate entities and taking instructions from them is such a common theme from powerful people that I am forced to conclude it is the disincarnates in control, not the human, or once-human subjects.
> 
> ...


Well, that's why it's called Black Lies Matter, BLM.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > FDR and General Marshall and Churchill were all 33rd degree Masons in WW2.
> ...


My wife is of Basque heritage, born in Costa Rica.  Yes, a big hug.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 23, 2020)

wild heretic said:


> This communicating with dis-incarnate entities and taking instructions from them is such a common theme from powerful people that I am forced to conclude it is the disincarnates in control, not the human, or once-human subjects.



I.m really sorry to keep doing this and plugging my own stuff, but this is the basis of the *Doctrine of Suffering* posts, although I admit you wouldn't know it from the title. There's a lot on the *Sabbatean-Frankists* you mention, in a section entitled *The Perversion of Judaism*.

By the way, I'm really grateful for the link to the Swisscows die alternative, datensichere Suchmaschine. search engine. Many thanks. 



Jim Duyer said:


> he also likes kittens



But he can only manage three. Anymore and he gets indigestion... and fur-balls.


----------



## irishbalt (Sep 29, 2020)

wild heretic said:


> That's an awful lot to take in. I'm only half way through if that.
> 
> This communicating with dis-incarnate entities and taking instructions from them is such a common theme from powerful people that I am forced to conclude it is the disincarnates in control, not the human, or once-human subjects.
> 
> ...


Solomon's keys and John Dee, well well.  What have we there? History rhymes.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 29, 2020)

wild heretic said:


> That's an awful lot to take in. I'm only half way through if that.
> 
> This communicating with dis-incarnate entities and taking instructions from them is such a common theme from powerful people that I am forced to conclude it is the disincarnates in control, not the human, or once-human subjects.
> 
> ...


I like your list.  And while I might not agree on every one of the ten, you are probably more correct than incorrect.  One question if I may.  If we are speaking of those who have been instrumental in bringing down Christianity or a belief in the Creator God, why have you not
also included the modern evangelically rich preachers who pervert the Bible text in order to found yet another large auditorium for their broadcast "ministries"?  To be fair, after all.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



irishbalt said:


> wild heretic said:
> 
> 
> > That's an awful lot to take in. I'm only half way through if that.
> ...


Good to see you are back Irishbalt.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Oct 24, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> *John Dee & Edward Kelley*
> 
> Dee was an occultist, mathematician, astrologer, astronomer, alchemist, historian, theologian, philosopher, cryptographer, expert in the field of navigation and an all-round clever chap. He was a kind of Merlin to Elizabeth I, although not as cuddly. He is credited with having planted the seed of a “British Empire” into the agenda.
> 
> ...




Great write up. 

My interest is the obelisks.  Such fascinating structures.
I never really believed them to be "Egyptian"- especially now that I know what I know through Fomenko's works. I stumbled upon some 16th century engravings that lead me to believe that they were used throughout Europe and were quite common place, without even the slight mention of them being called "obelisks" or "egyptian".  IMO I truly think they are antiquitech and their true purpose and history is well-known within the circles of #tptb.  





When I saw the image of Trump breaking the obelisk in DC., I immediately thought the image had more significance to it, as if to tell the world (in secret) and the rest of the #tptb that he was helping to destroy the little remnants of our hidden history.  
It reminded me of the when Rockefeller was on Newsweek magazine.  To these people, just like in a Stanely Kubrick film, nothing is left to chance.  Every detail is well thought of.





I hope I made some sense or sparked some thoughts. Cheers!


----------



## codis (Oct 24, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Through Kelley’s mediumship, Dee managed to recreate the *Enochian* language as used by Enoch, star of “The Book of Enoch”, in order to communicate with ‘various angels’.


Here is what I think of Dee, 007, and the Enochian angel talk:
https://mikemcclaughry.wordpress.co...or-scientific-knowledge-and-passing-messages/The whole blog is a highly recommended read IMHO.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 24, 2020)

codis said:


> Here is what I think of Dee, 007, and the Enochian angel talk:



Interesting. "Occult" simply means "hidden" anyway, rather than referring to a specific 'cult'. Any scientific principle that is unknown to the observer can also be seen as 'magic.'



codis said:


> The whole blog is a highly recommended read IMHO.



The guy seems to have an allergy to the paranormal, which is quite fashionable these days. ?


----------



## codis (Oct 24, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The guy seems to have an allergy to the paranormal, which is quite fashionable these days. ?


One could interpret it that way ...
But "occultist babblings" are a great way of hiding spy work in plain sight.
BTW, this website nicely documents the secrtet service operations behind some religions and cults, to steer social development in certain directions.
Theosophy (Blavatsky & co.) and Scientology (Hubbard) are a few examples.
There is also an interesting and exhaustive story about the creation (forgery) of the infamous "Protocol of the elders of Zion", another secret service operation.
Really a recommened read - the website, I mean.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 24, 2020)

What I see is an old pattern of men with great intellect and curiosity and who were unable to differentiate practical experiences from mysticism. Isaac Newton is said to have spent more time studying the occult and reading the Bible than mathematics and physics.

Therefore, John Dee's angels / demons were probably the creation of his own mind and his medium also created or accessed some information with the power of the imagination.

Daddy's little clubs are just that, degenerate clubs acting like Jeffrey Epstein. They create an atmosphere of mystery for sheer fun, but what they do, when they are not raping and killing or invoking what they say is Satan or his associates, is political conspiracy or guidelines to change social paradigms, just like the Fabian Society that had imprudence of having as a symbol a wolf in sheep's clothing.

I don't think there is any technology behind it, just people's beliefs in their belief systems.

But who can really know. It's just an opinion, but I really think that all demons emerge as an expression of the power of the human mind that creates them, just as it creates aliens and other beings.


----------



## Columbo (Oct 24, 2020)

Buenos dias amigas y amigos. I remember the original thread and was really jive to the fact that someone had finally broached the subject of Dee. Then, as mentioned above, one of the members of SH1.0 blazed in and dismissed the entire figure of John Dee out of hand and it  took some of the wind out of the thread’s sails. (JD755 if memory serves or near enough; crotchety British bloke who could always be counted on to keep it real...) If I remember his position correctly it would have meshed with this:


codis said:


> Here is what I think of Dee, 007, and the Enochian angel talk:


Thanks for the link, I’ll read it when I can, but absolutely am predispositioned to agree with the premise of a pageantry designed to conceal the mundane, as it were, within a veneer of the arcane.
Setting all of that aside, let’s indulge our imaginations here for moment. If anyone was unfortunate enough to read any of my drivel on 1.0, you’ll recall that I have a soft spot for old school pen and paper RPG supplements. In that vein, one of my favorite publishers of said materials is Steve Jackson Games; creators of the popular Illuminati card game. GURPS, their rule set and line of pen and paper RPGs, although overshadowed by DnD, .et al, is vast and excellent. One of my all time favorites is titled simply, Cabal. _View: https://www.amazon.com/GURPS-Cabal-Kenneth-Hite/dp/1556344295_
The following excerpts fill in some of the mythos of the man. First, regarding *history*:


> *The History of the Cabal*
> The Cabal emerged from myth and remains a rumor. Its past, deeply embedded in conspiracy and choked with misdi- rection, can hardly be separated from lurid occult anecdotes or from obsessive paranoid scribblings – in fact, it seems almost entirely made up of both. Its history, its dispersal and influ- ence, and its continuing goals – all of these remain subjects of bitter controversy among occultists, fringe-watchers, and Cabalists themselves.
> Napoleon Bonaparte said that history was a lie agreed upon, and he made enough of it to know. The Cabal can’t agree on all the details of its own history any more than it can on any other tendentious issue. Even more than works of exoteric, mundane history, the chronicles of the Cabal depend very much upon the historian. Where the Eightfold Splendor of Heket Lodge claims that Napoleon was an inspired avatar of Zeus guided by a holy council of sages, the Apis’ Crosses Lodge mutters darkly that he was a homunculus created from Abyssal matter to be the vile pawn of the Sons of Imhotep. The following, then, represents a consensual “best guess,” with some of the more important (or interesting) doctrinal differences highlighted.
> *In the Beginning*
> Ancient legends from the Vedic sagas to Mayan codices to Hebrew scriptures all speak of a great time of destruction that altered the face of the world forever. According to ortho- dox Cabalistic theory, all these tales refer to the First Creation, and to its catastrophic end, metaphorically recalled as a cata- clysm of fire and flood, the Deluge. Scholars have reached no consensus as to the extent of this destruction. Perhaps the entire cosmos – all Four Realms – was remade, or merely some portion of the outer layers, where our material existence appears. Occult paleohistorians agree that Assiah, the Materi- al Realm (see p. 45), our world, was not always as it appears today; that the appearance of the “hologram” composed of magical, decanic images (see p. 43) has shifted profoundly at least once within the last hundred millennia. Cabalist Lodges such as the Wheel of Ptah or the Amonis Albioni attempt to trace the cosmic “fault lines,” claiming to detect signs of phe- nomenological “reality quakes” as recently as the early 18th century. Many of these fault lines seem to correspond with the Gates of Thoth (see p. 15), or with other soft places in reality (see p. 45).”


Did anyone else find this part intriguing: *“claiming to detect signs of phe-nomenological “reality quakes” as recently as the early 18th century.”*?? (Just as a point of reference, this book was published way back in March 02, long before any of our present conceptions of our paradigm had begun to seep into the collective consciousness.) Not to get ahead of ourselves yet cowboys and cowgirls, let’s keep this in perspective, we’re just talking about a game here. You dig? Purely in the context of an RPG:


> *History Is the Bunk*
> Between the Cabal’s occult machinations, the Gates of Thoth (p. 15), simple historical forgetfulness, and those pesky reality quakes, the GM should feel free to alter anything, or anywhen, he wishes. Whole stretches of history could be bland consensus constructed by later scholars trying to earn tenure, or carefully concealed scrims erected by the Cabal to preserve some rich magical period from archaeological investigation. The history given in this chapter (and in GURPS Cabal as a whole) assumes that con- ventional historians are broadly correct about the events of the past but sadly mistaken as to those events’ true significance, causes, and meaning. Even in that respect, the author has added Atlantis and a pre-dynastic Egyptian civilization, and likely vastly overstated the roles of Queen Nitocris and King Arthur.
> The GM should eagerly spoon in any historical fictions, conspiracy theories, revisionist timelines from creation science to von Däniken to Velikovsky, or half-remembered elements from Hollywood “sword-and- sandal” epics he wishes – the object is fun and flavor, not academic accu- racy. Similarly, if the GM wishes to change, modify, delete, or improve upon any of the explanations or Cabal personalities given in this source- book, then he should do so without a second thought. However, within the game itself, a Cabal campaign probably functions most smoothly if time has a functioning Observer Effect (p. TT45) and possibly a Recency Effect (p. TT42) to remove player temptation to “fix last week.”


Skipping over a crap-ton of interestIng content to get to the man, the myth, the...:


> *John Dee*
> Court magician and astrologer to Queen Elizabeth I and Holy Roman Emperor Rudolf II, John Dee was possibly the greatest magical genius in history. He developed cere- monies, especially theurgies for interacting with spirits of Briah, that even today only the finest occultists can compre- hend. A brilliant cartographer and cosmographer, Dee mapped ley lines, computed patterns in the Gates of Thoth, and developed conceptions of space-time unity prefiguring Einstein – and magical theories joining them that recalled those of Hermes Trismegistos.
> Upon his death in 1608, Dee somehow traveled back through the Iconic Realm and “overlaid” himself onto his pre- vious life pattern beginning in 1558, the year he became Queen Elizabeth’s magus. Every 50 years, Dee repeats the process, watching his life unfold while continuing and fur- thering his researches. By now, his supremely evolved men- tality operates on seven dimensional levels at once, coordinating a dizzying knot of relationships, experiments, researches, and objectives across four centuries. The resulting knot in time makes Elizabethan London a temporal fulcrum (see p. 10), from which Dee uses occult dramaturgy, Enochi- an rituals, and careful attention to the ebbs and currents of the Four Realms to influence events elsewhen.
> Even John Dee can’t do everything himself; he is one of the most assiduous Grand Masters at recruiting new magi, and one of the least concerned with their past existence, species, or other ephemeral conditions. He does, however, prefer Christians for positions of trust and responsibility. Dee’s plans, even more than those of most Grand Masters, remain opaque, but their effects are quite visible. An enormous ecto- plasmic chain now links Dee’s Mortlake sanctum (near Lon- don) in Assiah to Camelot (court of the mighty eikone King Arthur) in Briah; another links it to the Lunar Sphere (see p. 46) in Yetzirah. Dee seems to be spinning (or casting, or call- ing into being) similar chains to Faërie and Atlantis. The chains have attracted astral barnacles, schools of spirits, and other peculiarly magical ecologies similar to those beneath the Sword Bridge (see p. 54), which have made investigation of the chains difficult. (Dee’s highly abstruse protective and cre- ative spells and glamours also add considerably to the impen- etrability of the chains’ nature.) Possibly related to this project, Dee has the greatest collection of mappamondi (see box) in the Cabal, reputedly including his masterwork, the Tabula Perfecta Quattuor Regnorum, which depicts every- thing in the known cosmos.


There is so much crammed in this less than 200 page book that I would love to hear the members here sound off on. For now I’ll just add an interesting note on Mappamondi in general and Dee’s magnum opus In particular, according to the text:


> *Mappamondi*
> The goal of Hermetic thought is to understand and recapitulate the world. One means to that end is map- making: by exploring and interrelating the world in a graphical scheme, the Hermetic cartographer gains a measure of knowledge, and therefore control. Mappa- mondi, or maps of the world (which to the Cabal includes the Four Realms), serve to represent such research in progress. Some maps “overlay” the other Realms onto representations of Assiah, other traditions depict the entire cosmos unfolded and spread out. Spe- cific maps depict astral currents, dangerous areas, and so forth; Erasmus Rooke developed and codified an entire cartographic symbology for astral and iconic mapping.
> Magically drafted maps may grant bonuses to Seek- er, Trace, Pathfinder, and similar spells, assuming they depict the correct territory. Some mappamondi have actually recorded enough of reality that they begin to change to reflect it; boundary changes in Yugoslavia appeared on the Cabal’s great globe in Edinburgh eight months before the civil wars began. Studying these maps can therefore serve as a kind of divination. John Dee, the greatest of the occult cosmographers, is reput- ed to possess a mappamond, the Tabula Perfecta Quat- tuor Regnorum, which works the other way – properly scribed changes to it change the world in response.
> More concretely, the maps and journals of specif- ic Cabal expeditions – whether the Templar voyages to America in the 1360s, the Rooke Geodetic Survey of Atlantis in 1866-1867, or the Qualls Expedition to chart the coastline of the Pearl-Bright Ocean between 1891 and 1901 – contain vital information for travelers seeking to retrace those voyages. Hence, many mappa- mondi become the carefully hoarded property of the more secretive sorcerers, and of exploratory groups such as the Golden Asten, Amonis Albioni, or Blind Haroeris Lodges. Only their members, or those they need favors from, may see the complete surveys of these remote regions


‘... a mappamond, the *Tabula Perfecta Quat- tuor Regnorum*, which works the other way – properly scribed changes to it change the world in response.’ That sounds pretty tight... If Team America could acquire this device It could be used to spread freedom, even to those parts of the world who may feel, ya know, squeamish under Liberty’s mantle... Right, lest it should fall in the wrong hands?

EDIT: Doh, I forgot to include the segment on The Hell-Fire Club:


> *The Hell-Fire Club*
> Between 1719 and 1766, at various locations in and near London, a group of debauched libertines – many of them high government officials – met as the Hell-Fire Club to carry out drunken revels involving prostitutes dressed as nuns. Although the Club itself was secret, and its orgies open only by invitation (which is how Ben- jamin Franklin joined them in 1757), it concealed a still darker purpose. The true goal of the Hell-Fire Club was to graft demonic rule onto Great Britain and open the way between Britain and the Abyss. The orthodox his- tory of the Cabal says that the Amonis Albioni and the Apis’ Crosses Lodges together smashed the Club during the Wilkes scandal of 1763 – but its Grand Master, Sir Francis Dashwood, lived until 1781 and remained in the British government the whole time. Many prominent Amonis Albioni Cabalists joined the Club, ostensibly as infiltrators – but who, precisely, was infiltrating whom?


CHEERS ?
A final post note on 007, just dredging the old memory banks here: 00 = 2 balls + 7 = a cane. Hence, Bond, James Bond was a Tubalcain man. Fair to assume Dee was too?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 24, 2020)

codis said:


> But "occultist babblings" are a great way of hiding spy work in plain sight.



The opposite is also valid imo: espionage is a great way of hiding occult practises in plain sight. Rather than one being a cover for the other, I believe the two go hand-in hand. Take the Thule Society and the Vril Society for example. They were into some heavy occult stuff and had a huge influence on the NSDAP. Hess was lured to Scotland because of his occult predilections. Aleister Crowley, a disciple of Dee's, was also involved in espionage, but to nowhere near the extent that he was involved in ritual magic. British Intelligence used remote viewing to locate U-boats in the Atlantic etc.

So, maybe the it's the religions and cults behind the secret service operations that steer social development in certain directions?



Columbo said:


> ...one of the members of SH1.0 blazed in and dismissed the entire figure of John Dee out of hand and it took some of the wind out of the thread’s sails. (JD755 if memory serves...



Spot-on. I remember it well.  A rant almost as long as the OP full of 'opinions' culminating in the claim that Dee was fictitious  - "To me, always to me."



Columbo said:


> There is so much crammed in this less than 200 page book that I would love to hear the members here sound off on.



Sounds good. I wish I had time to read it.


----------



## luddite (Oct 25, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> Daddy's little clubs are just that, degenerate clubs acting like Jeffrey Epstein. They create an atmosphere of mystery for sheer fun, but what they do, when they are not raping and killing or invoking what they say is Satan or his associates, is political conspiracy or guidelines to change social paradigms, just like the Fabian Society that had imprudence of having as a symbol a wolf in sheep's clothing.
> 
> I don't think there is any technology behind it, just people's beliefs in their belief systems.


This is as succinct a description of all these clubs that I have ever read.


----------



## Judy.Rugburn (Oct 28, 2020)

I love you guys so much. Just needed you to know that!!


----------



## msw141 (Nov 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> [In 2016 an x-ray scan of this painting revealed the original version showing Dee standing in front of Elizabeth, surrounded by a ring of human skulls.]



I was curious what this looked like, I found an image of the x-ray version and a detail of the skulls.


----------



## Prolix (Nov 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I think of Dee, 007, and the Enochian angel talk:
> ...



That’s the one I was referencing on the previous page; I found McCloughry‘s blog interesting, but he’s a bit reductive/didactic for my tastes, as well as annoyingly copying and pasting great chunks of his earlier articles in later ones.


----------



## codis (Nov 1, 2020)

Magnumopus said:


> ... as well as annoyingly copying and pasting great chunks of his earlier articles in later ones.


That is a matter of taste.
I prefer a consistent and continuous read, instead of jumping forth and back (links) all the time.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> New Romney




A familiar name to Americans.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Felix Noille said:


> If John Dee was also given the knowledge of how to manipulate the natural world and he really conjured up the tempest that defeated The Armada, then that knowledge and the means to acquire it, has certainly not been lost. It survived either by having been stolen, passed on or reacquired.



It may have been used to initiate "unusual" strings of hurricanes in the American SE, spark wildfires in California and burn Notre Dame?


----------



## Prolix (Nov 1, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> > John Dee was also given the knowledge of how to manipulate the natural world and he really conjured up the tempest that defeated The Armada, then that knowledge and the means to acquire it, has certainly not been lost. It survived either by having been stolen, passed on or reacquired.
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been used to initiate "unusual" strings of hurricanes in the American SE, spark wildfires in California and burn Notre Dame?



Susannah Clarke's _Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell _provides an enjoyable version of the defeat of the Armada in that vein (although Dee is relegated to the extensive footnotes).


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 2, 2020)

There's a Wicca tradition in the UK that claims there was a ritual performed in the New Forest region of Hampshire in order to ward off the invasion by the Germans during WW2 by conjuring up violent storms in the English Channel. (However, this would imply that they knew the exact date of the invasion and that Hitler even planned to invade - which he probably didn't.) This tradition is said to date back to 'pre-Roman' times when it was also successfully used to keep Julius Caesar at bay... for quite a while anyway. I'm afraid I don't remember the source, although the name Gardner comes to mind who was a freemason turned Wiccan.

Got him: Gerald Gardner


----------



## codis (Nov 2, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> There's a Wicca tradition in the UK that claims there was a ritual performed in the New Forest region of Hampshire in order to ward off the invasion by the Germans during WW2 by conjuring up violent storms in the English Channel.


As court magicians used solar eclipses to further their own agenda - or those of their master, depending on loyalities.


Felix Noille said:


> (However, this would imply that they knew the exact date of the invasion and that Hitler even planned to invade - which he probably didn't.)


I'd agree, probably not.
As a whole "Mein Kampf" Kapitel headline said:"Together with the British empire against the Bolshevists".
Not to forget, Hitler stayed for more than a year in the UK in the late twenties, a fact many biographers have not much to say about.
And the next strange thingrelated to that was Hess. WTH was he up to when flying to the UK in '41 ???


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 2, 2020)

I thought/think that was Hitler's brother?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 2, 2020)

This is my favorite OP bar none.

Rudolph Hess would have known all about John Dee and Enochian Magic. He grew up in Alexandria Egypt and studied the history and mystery school information there, often attending lectures in mosques. He also studied British history, especially the esoteric stuff.

As an SS occultist in the Thule Society, he never wanted war with Britain and argued his case with Hitler to no avail.
My research for my current book goes into the "Hess Mess" deeply. I think his mission to Scotland in 1941 was about making an occultist's deal with Mountbatten and the King for peace, or at least an agreement of sorts. Churchill was left out of this deal even though he was a Freemason because he wanted ultimate victory over Germany. This didn't sit well with some of the British elite.

MI6 employee Aleister Crowley was said to have briefed Churchill on many occult particulars during the war, but Crowley was really only about himself in the end, I believe. However, both men probably agreed that the Nazis were trying to take much more than their fair share of the spoils, the balance of light and dark being key in the universe. By the way, WC's two-fingered victory sign was given to him by Crowley.

WW2 itself can be considered a mass death ritual in the Babylonian tradition if viewed with esoteric spectacles. Ask yourself: Who benefitted?


*After much research and logical speculation (I hope), here is my thinking:*

_• Hess wanted GB and Germany to defeat Stalin together with no Hitler in power. (Some John Dee-style Enochian magic performed here). Hermann Goring would be chancellor, a Prussian (occultist) aristocrat that was acceptable to the top British elite.

• Hess and Hitler never wanted a war with Celtic GB. They were Aryan brothers and sisters. This is probably why the British were allowed to escape at Dunkirk mostly unscathed.

• An agreement for (thermal hot springs) territory in Antarctica for military bases. (And possibly access to ancient ruins).

• Iraq and parts of the Middle East carved up between Germany and GB. Rare earth elements, thorium, uranium, oil, and archeological treasures.

• The Germans were (believe it or not) using astrology to predict battle strategies for the Kriegsmarine and Wehrmacht. Occult inside information would be shared with GB.

• Atomic and non-linear German physics––alchemical secrets, The Philosopher's Stone, superconductors, antigravity, plasma torsion physics––shared as well when hostilities ended. (Promises, promises...I think the SS would have scuttled this deal when the war ended)._


Personally, I think Churchill found out about this shady deal and ruined it somehow. His spy network was vast. (MI6, Cliveden Set, et al).
It's hard for us today to imagine how deeply the occult and its shadowy proponents dug into the narrative of WW2, but the evidence is mounting daily. Say what you want about bullyboy Winston, but I reckon he was 51% on the side of the light.
John Dee's infamous legacy continues to grow, especially when coupled with Hess, Mountbatten, Crowley, and Churchill added into the esoteric mix.


----------



## codis (Nov 2, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> • Hess and Hitler never wanted a war with Celtic GB. They were Aryan brothers and sisters. This is probably why the British were allowed to escape at Dunkirk mostly unscathed.


If the Germans had wanted a war with Britain, they would have designed their bombers and fighter planes with an appropriate combat range.
Most German planes in the so-called "Battle of Britain" were lost because they dropped into the channel, with empty fuel tanks.
The envisioned role of the Luftwaffe was ground support at less than 300mi away from the base.

Only in the early '40s the biddings for long-distance planes and air dominance fighters started. With the Me262, Ar234, Ju388 and Ho229 as some of the results.
For certain unknown reasons, Argentina had the most modern and advanced airforce equipment in the early '50s ...


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 2, 2020)

"For certain unknown reasons, Argentina had the most modern and advanced airforce equipment in the early '50s ..."

See: Horten Brothers flying wings. BMW jet engines. Swept back wings. Transistors. Scalar radar.


----------



## codis (Nov 3, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> See: Horten Brothers flying wings. BMW jet engines. Swept back wings. Transistors. Scalar radar.


I did some research into this topic several years ago, motivated by the story of my grandfather, a Luftwaffe pilot that was shot down in November '44.
For the Horten flying wings, they only admit that prototypes existed and were tested. And shipped off by the American occupation forces.
BMW was one supplier of jet engines, Junkers another (Jumo). Both produced and shipped for production of operational jets (Ar234, Me262, He162, prototypes of e.g. Ta183 and others).
Transistors/semiconductors are an interesting topic. The "invention" date of '48 seems very coincidental. As a matter of fact, about 250 carloads of German patent literature were confiscated and shipped off. The first transistor, a MOSFET, was patented in 1926 by the Austrian Julius Lilienfeld.
The Germans had used over-the-horizon radar during WWII, a fact that seems now gone from the internet (what a surprise...).
The setup was rather simple, two tracking transmitters (AFAIK in the upper shortwave band) and one receiver, using the triangulation method. The same thing the Serbs did during the NATO bombings to track and shoot down a Stealth Fighter, the pride of the US Air Force.

BTW, this topic can be easily led back to Dee and spies. E.g. via German nuclear research and the Farm Hall transcripts. Especially the larger, still classified part ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a potentially huge sub-topic. Maybe @JWW427 you would like to start a new thread? Otherwise I'm quite happy to let it run here.

As far as I'm aware there were two theories regarding Hess' flight to the UK. One was that he was deliberately lured there through various occult society connections in order to have some kind of a consultation or divination or maybe it was a horoscope, (don't remember now,) that would be vital to the German war effort. This was, of course, a ruse.

The other theory is that he was on a mission to negotiate peace. This was the last thing Churchill wanted, therefore he got locked up instead... if it was actually him.



JWW427 said:


> Say what you want about bullyboy Winston, but I reckon he was 51% on the side of the light.



I probably will be. Imo he was 100% darkside. ?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 3, 2020)

All good points Felix.
Im writing in my current novel that Crowley was ordered to lure him to Scotland, but also that Hess wanted to have the meeting with Lord Halifax, Mountbatten, Duke of Hamilton, and the King. Lots to discuss over brandy, postwar agreements and the like.
Two for one. I think it was probably an amalgam of the two. Hess probably knew it was a ruse (He was one of the smarter Nazis), but went to Scotland anyway. Bormann had already taken his place by Hitler's side. Hess had major reservations on how the war was proceeding and was one of the few people who stood up to Hitler.
Hess had three doppelgängers if I remember right. Its a helluva mystery and a fun one too.
On the occult side, the line blurred between enemies. John Dee knew that.


----------



## codis (Nov 3, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Hess had three doppelgängers if I remember right. Its a helluva mystery and a fun one too.
> On the occult side, the line blurred between enemies. John Dee knew that.


Interesting to hear.
I know that Hitler had more than one, and Bormann had one searched and prepared by Heinrich Müller, the head of Gestapo.
And of course I immediately believe that Bormann got killed while trying to escape from besieged Berlin, and Müller died in April '45 as well ...


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 3, 2020)

WC was definitely a hardball player, he sent the Black and Tans to Ireland spoiling for an unfair fight. He also let British cargo ships of grain rot in port while Africans starved. I cannot remember the year or country, sorry.
Even Hitler had a tiny spec of light in his Yin-Yang duality chart: He loved nature, Aryan children, music, classical art, and dogs. Thats, well, uhh...thats _something_ I guess.

WC infuriated Hitler at just the right times, and thats enough for me. One occult bully against another, and I don't buy the narrative that Hitler was not briefed on the occult, his vegetarianism was based on the belief that the Vril-Ya "Intraterrestrial" Aldebaran Aryans were veggies themselves in their underground cavern cities and he demanded it of the SS alongside turnip & broccoli Himmler. (See: "The Coming Race," a novel that was popular with the Thule Society and SS).

Hitler and Himmler also created the Reich Tibet Institute in Berlin that sponsored Buddhist Yellow Hat monks coming from Tibet with the SS Ahnenerbe-stolen _Kang Shuur _texts that gave them ancient occult science from the Vedas and other sources. The Tibet expeditions leader is in my new novel as a main character, Ernst Shäfer.




Bormann made it to Argentina, I believe. History paints his as dull-witted but thats a cover story. He was in charge of the Swiss OCTOGON Group's gold and treasure in Switzerland and at Banco Tournquist in Buenos Aires.
A story purports he was seen cashing a check for $2M in 1962 at The Bank Of New York. Who knows?

For further reading, I suggest "Nazi International" by Joseph P. Farrell.
Farrell is great in my opinion because he is conservative, and he generously cites many other sources and authors throughout the text. He also understands the occult clearly. He's not the only one out there that has done competent work on the hidden history of the Nazi's, but he's the most thorough.

Sorry, Felix. Do you want us to start another thread?



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0x7iFLOOpQ_


----------



## Prolix (Nov 3, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> For further reading, I suggest "Nazi International" by Joseph P. Farrell.
> Farrell is great in my opinion because he is conservative, and he generously cites many other sources and authors throughout the text. He also understands the occult clearly. He's not the only one out there that has done competent work on the hidden history of the Nazi's, but he's the most thorough.



Farrell's great value (although I've yet to purchase any of his books); he makes three hours fly by whenever he's a guest on Dark Journalist.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 3, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Sorry, Felix. Do you want us to start another thread?



No, no not at all, unless you think it would do the topic more justice?

I have been refreshing my memory on the Hess affair. seems like it might have been a combination of both theories I mentioned earlier - he was lured, but also wanted to negotiate peace....

Hitler made a lengthy speech to his assembled Reichstag deputies on May 4, 1941. Rudolf Hess had sat between Hitler and Ribbentrop throughout.

“_Ribbentrop was to say a week later that Hess’s eyes had looked completely abnormal all evening and that he had seemed mentally disturbed.  Hitler did not notice.  Hess was an eccentric, a beloved member of the Party’s Old Guard, a believer in the supernatural and in herbal remedies; but he also had a brain of surprising shrewdness and a personal courage to match.  He had been born in Egypt and was unabashedly pro-British.  An enthusiastic pilot whose wings had been officially clipped by Hitler since 1933, he nevertheless found opportunities to fly the latest planes through his personal friendship with the director of air armament, Ernst Udet, and the aircraft designer Willy Messerschmitt._​
_“At the end of Hitler’s Reichstag speech, Hess spoke with Hitler privately for about half an hour ;  no record survives.  Hitler disclosed a few days later that on this occasion Hess persistently inquired whether he, the Fuhrer, still stood by the program he had set forth in Mein Kampf—of marching side by side with Britain;  and that he had confirmed he did.  We also have Hess’s statement, ten days later, when he was already in enemy hands, that ‘as recently as May 4, after his Reichstag speech, Hitler declared to me that he had no oppressive demands to make on England.’_​
_“That evening a bulky packet from Rudolf Hess was delivered to the Berghof.  Assuming it to contain more of the minister’s interminable memoranda, Hitler pushed the packet aside.  Toward noon next day, Sunday May 11, he was standing with General Karl Bodenschatz—Goering’s representative—in the Berghofs Great Hall when there was a commotion and one of Hess’s adjutants burst in, ignoring the protests of the guards.  He handed Hitler a slim envelope.  Hitler turned it over to Bodenschatz to slit open.  There were two pages inside, which the general handed back to him unread.  Hitler put on his eyeglasses and began to glance over it indifferently.  Suddenly he slumped into a chair and bellowed in a voice that could be heard all over the house:  ‘Oh my God, my God !  He has flown to Britain !’... Hess’s adjutant stated unashamedly that his chief had taken off at Augsburg airfield at 5:40 P.M. the previous evening;  when Hitler furiously asked why he had not told anybody until now, the adjutant gave his loyalty to Hess as the reason.  Hitler swung around on Bodenschatz.  ‘How is it, Herr General, that the Luftwaffe let Hess fly although I forbade it ?  Get Goering here !’  But the Reichsmarschall was relaxing at his family castle north of Nuremberg.”_​
The bulky packet from Hess contained about fourteen pages—a long-winded account of his motives for flying and his proposed peace plan.  Apparently written in October 1940 with the assistance of Albrecht Haushofer, it dealt with technical aspects of a peace settlement—for example, reparations to be paid to Germany.

_“In the shorter letter—which Bodenschatz had just opened—Hess explained that he was flying to Glasgow to meet the Duke of Hamilton, a true friend of Germany whom he had met in 1936;  he wanted to try for peace between Germany and Britain before the Russian campaign began.  He promised not to betray ‘Barbarossa’ to the British.  According to this letter, since November *Hess had made three other attempts to reach Scotland;*  each time an aircraft malfunction had forced him back.”_​
Hitler found out that Willy Messerschmitt had himself supplied the advanced Messerschmitt fighter Hess had used and that Hess had availed himself of the Y-beams navigation system used by the bomber squadrons.

_“It was Ribbentrop who sagely pointed out that if they waited any longer, the British might announce the news at any moment to the world—indeed, they could claim that Hess had brought an official offer for a separate peace between Germany and Britain.  It might just split the whole Axis wide open.  Hitler was aghast.  He ordered Ribbentrop to telephone Ciano, and he at once began to dictate the text of a communique to the German people.  Investigations had meanwhile established that Hess had suffered from a bile complaint for some time and had *fallen under the sway of nature healers and astrologers*. This facilitated the announcement that while Hess had evidently acted from idealistic motives he was in fact quite mad. ‘The Fuhrer decides to go ahead with the announcement,’ wrote Hewel. ‘He insists on including the passage about it being the action of a madman.’  By late afternoon the tenth redraft of the communique was complete and passed by Hitler.  In an agony of fear that the British might still launch their propaganda campaign first, assuming Hess had safely arrived, Hitler switched on the radio.  At 8 P.M. the German communique was broadcast :  the Party officially announced that ‘in a hallucinated state’ Hess had taken off from Augsburg in an aircraft and not been seen since.  ‘It is to be feared that Party-member Hess has crashed or met with an accident somewhere.’... Hours passed and then the BBC finally stirred :  Rudolf Hess had landed by parachute in Scotland two nights before._​
Albrecht Haushofer, a Berlin professor of geopolitics and son of Munich’s eminent Professor Karl Haushofer, had been befriended by Hess many years earlier.

_“[Hess] shielded [him] from outrages he might have been subjected to on account of his part-Jewish wife;  he had attracted Party hostility by outspoken commentaries on Anglo-German relations in his father’s monthly Zeitschrift fur Geopolitik with prognoses diametrically opposed to those of the National Socialists.  (He had since mid-1938 warned of the growing Anglo-American military alliance and of the futility of Germany’s efforts to achieve economic self-sufficiency.)  Albrecht Haushofer was summoned to the Obersalzberg on May 12 and ordered to explain his behaviour.  He admitted that he had made many attempts to correspond with the Duke of Hamilton through Lisbon and Switzerland but said he had received no reply. Haushofer was allowed to return home, but his telephone was tapped by the Forschungsamt and his house was watched._​
_“There is a curious echo of this in British government files on Hess.  The Duke of Hamilton first learned of Haushofer’s letters from Hess and complained to the government that these peace feelers had never reached him. *The secret service requested him to take the matter no further in the national interest.*_​
_“On May 13 the Party recovered its composure and circulated a second communique : papers left behind by Hess—who was more familiar with the Fuhrer’s genuine peace proposals than any other person—suggested that he suffered from the hallucination that if he took a personal step with Englishmen known to him from earlier times, he might yet manage to bring about an entente between Germany and Britain.  Hitler debated with his advisers about what to do should the British send Hess back. Ribbentrop gained the impression that Hess would be shot.  Hans Frank—whom Bormann summoned post-haste to the Berghof along with all the other Party leaders and Gauleiters—later quoted Hitler as telling him:  ‘This man is dead as far as I am concerned : whenever and wherever we find him we will hang him.’_​
_“...it was now known that Hess had been *“manipulated” by various astrologers, mindreaders, and nature healers who had influenced him to fly to Britain;*  in doing so he had put the Reich in an impossible predicament with her allies, particularly Italy and Japan.  Hewel later described the scene in his diary.  As Goering stands behind him with earnest mien “Bormann reads out the letters left by Hess.  A dramatic assembly, heavy with emotion.  The Fuhrer comes, speaks very humanly, analyses Hess’s act for what it is, and proves he was deranged from his lack of logic :  the idea of landing near a castle he has never seen and whose owner, Hamilton, is not even there, etc.;_​
_“Hitler could not have known that Hess had in fact succeeded in navigating in pitch darkness to within twelve miles of his target, had then parachuted safely (no mean feat for a man of forty-seven on his first attempt), and was actually in conversation with the Duke of Hamilton within a matter of hours.  Under interrogation, Hess, speaking good English, explained that this was his fourth attempt to fly to Britain.  He had got the idea when he was with the Fuhrer during “Yellow,” in June 1940.  He had deliberately refrained from attempting the flight while Britain was scoring successes in Libya in case his proposals were interpreted as a sign of German weakness.  With the Nazi victories in North Africa and the Balkans the situation had, however, changed. His knowledge of the Luftwaffe’s expansion plans and the submarine construction program made him confident in Germany’s ultimate victory.  But Hitler had no desire to inflict slaughter and defeat on Britain:  From a long and intimate knowledge of the Fuhrer which had begun eighteen years before in the fortress of Landsberg he could give his word of honor that (unlike the Americans) the Fuhrer had never entertained any designs against the British Empire.  Nor had he ever aspired to world domination.  Mr. Churchill would not, however, be an acceptable negotiating partner.  Hess stated that he had come unarmed and of his own free will, and he asked for his release on parole. *Churchill ordered his incarceration for the rest of the war.*” __Source_​
So the British Secret Service had been intercepting letters from Hess and therefore knew of his intention to fly to Scotland to negotiate peace. The Duke of Hamilton, *did not* know and so must have been quite shocked to see the Deputy Fuhrer turn up on his doorstep in the dead of night - what a picture that would have made. Hess had also apparently been manipulated (or maybe encouraged is a better description of it) into his actions by astrologers, herbalists, mind-readers etc. who were no doubt connected to the British Secret Service - who knows if Crowley, Fleming or Wheatley even?

One of the more unfortunate outcomes of this incident was the rise of Martin Boorman.



JWW427 said:


> WC was definitely a hardball player



And yet, he never remained in London during an air-raid. He was in very close communication with the Air Ministry who would warn him immediately of a forthcoming raid and they knew the targets as they could read the Y-beam. His personal chauffeur has given evidence that he would always have to drive him out of London before any air raid, In fact, the night Coventry was bombed he went scurrying out of London as usual, but just at the last minute the information came through that the target wasn't London, so he returned to Downing Street. He then proceeded to perform his usual party-trick of going up onto the roof in defiance of the Luftwaffe and to show solidarity with Londoners. Needless to say, this party-trick was only ever seen when there was no air-raid scheduled.

Meanwhile, my family, grandparents, parents, uncles, aunts, nieces, nephews, were all getting the sh-t bombed out of them just over the river. They hated 'Winnie' along with most Londoners - he was 'The War-Monger' to them. Never mind all the grey-magic of the media and the "All pull together spirit of the Blitz" BS in the movies and TV series, it was hell on Earth. He never went on walkabouts in London after he refused to make peace in 1942 (or was it 41?), because it wasn't safe for him.

The garden of the house I was born into still had the Anderson shelter my great-grandfather made... fat lot of good that would have been if a bomb had landed anywhere near it. I suppose it would have saved the need for coffins though. ?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 3, 2020)

That sounds spot-on regarding Hess. By all accounts he was furious over the war with Britain. Aryans fighting Aryans.
He had Udet cobble together a BF-110 twin engine heavy fighter with oversized drop tanks. Hess refueled and re-oiled in northern Denmark, then flew a zig-zag course so RAF radar would know it was him. Two Spitfires were scrambled to find him visually in the dark. Thats probably when he bailed out having run dry of gas. If the RAF and the Brits were not in on this deal, Hess would have been shot down fast. Night fighting in aircraft during the war was hot and sharp.

Adolph Galland dispatched his fighters to chase the Hess plane 20 minutes too late. Göring was in on the Hess deal, many think he wanted to be an aristocratic chancellor, a Prussian one like Frederick the Great. All three men hated Hitler. The German fighters flew a wrong course. I think Göring also had the Luftwaffe radar operators fudge a few numbers.

Haushofer was an occultist bar none, but an unreliable opium addict.
The whole Hess affair is worth a thread, but Im not sure what exactly happened, but some type of armistice and anti-Russian deal was proposed.
One account said King George had cold feet about any Hess deals and backed out. The other Brits may have followed. An occultists hierarchy in play? Maybe.
Its also possible his doppelgänger served the time in prison. Some say he had no telltale bullet scar.

Old WC was quite a dark horse character.
Thats a great story about the air raids and your bomb shelter.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 3, 2020)

What a great thread! Thank you Felix for the OP and to other contributors, particularly to JWW for amazing insights. I'll add a few points which are hopefully useful.

Frances Yates' _The Occult Philosophy and the Elizabethan Age_ is a thorough and well footnoted history which seeks to resolve a major paradox about John Dee. See particularly pages 92-110 in the linked PDF.

In _Synchronicity and the Seventh Seal -_ particularly chapter 44 (entitled Doctor John Dee) - Peter Moon makes some interesting remarks about Dee, as follows:

Dee was dealing with the Forbidden Zone. He was not only investigating all of those areas of the human brain that are normally inaccessible but was dealing with the mechanism that would activate them. These functions, particularly the latter, are so shut off in ordinary human beings that there should be no wonder why Dee's very existence is met with so much "dead gray matter" by historians. We are talking about the program which controls the program by which we live and meander through life on Earth. It is only the occultists that have any clue about John Dee, but their work leaves something to be desired. If it did not, then we would all be living in a world where John Dee was demystified and the merits of his work would be fully appreciated and optimally integrated into the culture. The problem is, however, that his work and influence has been literally imbedded into our culture but on an unconscious basis that has run amuck. If our society can get out of its abject denial about this man and his influence, only then can John Dee be appreciated and admired for his acts and who he actually was.
The movie _Elizabeth_ is a prime example of Dee's "non-being" when it comes to his role in history being obscured or obliterated.
A major inspiration in Dee's career was the work of Johannes Trithemius, a master cryptographer. This is where the eventual 007 connection stems from.
The founding of English language has been attributed to John Dee. Francis Bacon, who authored Shakespeare's plays, was a pupil of John Dee. Bacon was also instrumental in establishing the Rosicrucian Society two years after Dee's death, as a counter to the Jesuits.
John Dee literally conjured up the British Empire in front of Kit Marlowe on the Isle of Dogs, as stated in _Mind Invaders_. This book also notes Dee's substantial influence on Gerard Mercator which resulted in the Greenwich Meridian being chosen as the Prime Meridian in order to harness the ley line which runs right through the Isle of Dogs. This entire theory received a shot in the arm when Derek Beacon, a man known to be a neo-Nazi occultist and a practitioner of Enochian magick was elected as a councillor on the Isle of Dogs.
One of Dee's most sensitive possessions was what he called the "shewstone" (showstone), a black obsidian mirror, a.k.a. the stone of manifestation or the speculum. Egg shaped crystal balls were important, but nowhere near the obsidian mirror. The "shewstone" came from America. How? Well, John Dee had a unique family history. A Welshman, he was of the same lineage as Prince Madoc ab Owain Gwynedd, who had travelled to America hundreds of years earlier. In the Popol Vuh, the ancient sacred text of Mexico, there is a reference to a black mirror that is very similar to Dee's shewstone, pertaining to Quetzacoatl's evil twin brother "Smoking Mirror".
John Dee's shadow engineered a dark empire which is rooted deeply in the unconscious. This empire still lives today (it never died) and influences our daily lives.
The large majority of academic scholarship in the history of Western Civilization can be traced back to the work of John Dee.


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> The founding of English language has been attributed to John Dee. Francis Bacon, who authored Shakespeare's plays, was a pupil of John Dee. Bacon was also instrumental in establishing the Rosicrucian Society two years after Dee's death, as a counter to the Jesuits.


Who is also suspected of being the author of the King James Bible.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 4, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Haushofer was an occultist bar none, but an unreliable opium addict.



Do you mean Albrecht or his father Karl? Karl was a student of Gurdjieff in Tibet and also lived in Japan where he became a member of 'The Green Dragon.' This was a nominally Buddhist organisation who were sworn to a 'mission' whereby if they failed they had to commit suicide... which he did along with his wife in March 1946, even though he had been exonerated of war-crimes. He was the big cheese in the Luminous Lodge, of course.

Probably the biggest influence on Hitler was the person he dedicated the second edition of Mein Kampf to:

_"Together with those, and as one of the best of all, I should like to mention the name of a man who devoted his life to reawakening his and our people, through his writing and his ideas and finally through positive action. I mean Dietrich Eckart"._​
Shortly before his death in 1923, Eckart is said to have made this enigmatic statement:

_"Hitler will dance, but it is I who have called the tune ! I have initiated him into the 'Secret Doctrine', opened his centres of vision  and given him the means to communicate with the Powers. Do not mourn for me: I shall have influenced History more than any other German"._​
Which sounds like a scene from an Andrew Lloyd-Webber musical drama. ?

Personally, I think that the whole '*Aryan*' thing was a massive setup. That's maybe another thread though.



SuperTrouper said:


> seeks to resolve a major paradox about John Dee



Personally, it's my belief that he got caught in the same trap as all those before and since, who try to conjure and control 'spirits.' This was probably further exacerbated by the 'quality' of his medium - Kelley.



SuperTrouper said:


> The "shewstone" came from America. How?



This is answered in the OP. It was a gift to Dee from Phillipe II of Spain who obtained it from the conquistadors.


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Shortly before his death in 1923, Eckart is said to have made this enigmatic statement:
> 
> _"Hitler will dance, but it is I who have called the tune ! I have initiated him into the 'Secret Doctrine', opened his centres of vision and given him the means to communicate with the Powers. Do not mourn for me: I shall have influenced History more than any other German"._
> Which sounds like a scene from an Andrew Lloyd-Webber musical drama. ?


I would relate that to Dee and the "Angelic/Enochian language" as a code for secret service operation.
The statement "_give him the means to communicate with the Powers_" should read as: "_I am his handler_". Or his successor, consequently.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 4, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> One account said King George had cold feet about any Hess deals and backed out.



I meant to respond to this earlier, but got carried away, as usual.

Thanks to Winston Churchill's direct ancestor, John Churchill, who was probably one of the biggest traitors in the history of the British Isles, the British monarchy has had no power whatsoever since 1689.



Felix Noille said:


> Source: “Pawns in the Game”, William Guy Carr.
> “_It is interesting to note that John Churchill, 1650-1722, became the leading military figure during this period of English history. Because of his military genius, and his services to Britain, he was created the first Duke of Marlborough... In 1701 the Duke of Marlborough was made Commander-in-chief of the armed forces of Holland. No less an authority than the Jewish Encyclopedia records the fact that for his many services The Duke of Marlborough *received not less than £6,000 a year from the Dutch Jewish banker, Solomon Medina*._
> 
> “_The duke is the direct ancestor of *Sir Winston Churchill,* the Prime Minister of England today... i.e. 1954 — Churchill is self-acknowledged as having been the foremost *Zionist* of this era. He is the man most responsible for influencing the United Nations to create the State of Israel.”_



With John Churchill's almost immediate defection to the side of the invading William Prince of Orange, King of the Netherlands on November 5th, 1688, he assisted in the institution of the Bill of Rights, which gave parliament the ultimate word in everything (or rather those who controlled it,)  The Bank of England and the national debt, that is still unpaid today and the initial divisive cruelty and barbarism that created the centuries long  Irish and Scottish resentment of England. This was what is now referred to as 'The Glorious Revolution'. No one realises that his event was as significant as the French and Russian revolutions. It was the beginning of 'Great Britain' the place that's been controlled by the same forces who financed John Churchill and cultivated William of Orange ever since that time. Winston was just carrying on the family tradition and by his time he was of the same religion as the financiers... the same financiers who backed Hitler and the NSDAP.


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Winston was just carrying on the family tradition and by his time he was of the same religion as the financiers... the same financiers who backed Hitler and the NSDAP.


Not sure if I mentioned this here already:
Antony Sutton's "Wallstreet And The Bolshevik" and "Wallstreet And The Rise Of Hitler" are a recommended read. They used to be downloadable for free.
And his follow-up book "The Best Enemy Money Can Buy" about the fake Cold War.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

Codis, those are very good reads.
Lots to unpack here, I need more coffee.

As for John Churchill, you cannot blame WC for the dastardly deeds of his rapscallion ancestor. If a law was passed on that, we'd all be in prison.
As for running to the countryside during the Blitz, remember that WC saw action in three wars (Sudan, Boer, WW1) prior to WW2. Perhaps a brute, yes, an opportunist most definitely, but he was no coward. He also wanted to be on a ship during D-Day, but IKE refused his request as overall Allied commander.
Like all warlord leaders during a major crisis, some loved WC, some hated him. Im in the middle. One cannot say he didn't have style!
Big banks, corporations, military contractors, and financiers are the only true winners of wars. Thats the sad reality of our history.



The British monarchy waxed and waned during the centuries, but they always had secret power and vast funding in the shadows. (See: Order of the Garter). All those worthless medals and BS awards they get always have occult meaning to some secret society. The Maltese cross is festooned on everyones chest.

  Prince Albert

Many have said that the Royal Family today is worth many trillions of pound sterling. I believe that.
Monarchies always rule in secret no matter the prime ministers, parliaments, or governmental councils that front for them. All those pesky Babylonian Annunaki bloodlines and whatnot....(?)


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> ...remember that WC saw action in three wars (Sudan, Boer, WW1) prior to WW2.


I remember him having a high-ranking position at the military occupation forces in North Africa at that time, and he personally ordered the bombing of Berber camps mostly consisting of women, children and elderly, to beat the insurgent men into submission.
A psychopath, in short words.

Not to mention, concentration camps were a British idea, stemming from the Boar war.
As with Eugenics, originating in British peer circles (Francis Galton, Charles Darwin's cousin), and first implemented in the early 1930's in the US (e.g. forced sterilizations of blacks).


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

Perhaps so.

*Afghanistan:*





Churchill found his love for war during the time he spent in Afghanistan. While there he said “all who resist will be killed without quarter” because the Pashtuns need “recognise the superiority of race”. He believed the Pashtuns needed to be dealt with, he would reminisce in his writings about how he partook in the burning villages and peoples homes:



> “We proceeded systematically, village by village, and we destroyed the houses, filled up the wells, blew down the towers, cut down the great shady trees, burned the crops and broke the reservoirs in punitive devastation.” – Churchill on how the British carried on in Afghanistan, and he was only too happy to be part of it.



https://crimesofbritain.com/the-crimes-of-winston-churchill/


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

We had not been teached much of British history in school.
But was that the time/war that led to Afghanistan's name "grave of empires" ?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 4, 2020)

Second Anglo-Afghan War, but also the first one too.



_The Second Anglo-Afghan War was a military conflict fought between the British Raj and the Emirate of Afghanistan from 1878 to 1880, when the latter was ruled by Sher Ali Khan of the Barakzai dynasty, the son of former Emir Dost Mohammad Khan. The war was part of the Great Game between the British and Russian empires._ (Wiki-lies).
Ghunga Din movie. Khyber Pass slaughters. Opium trade.


Today...
The USA will always be in Afghanistan, Brits too (remember Prince Harry firing the 50 cal machine-gun?). We publicly pull out troops and secretly insert Special Ops battalions while no one is looking. The USA has entire military companies and even battalions off the books and protected by National Security dictums. They don't officially exist. (Our media is 100% corrupt). The Taliban only number in the hundreds, a BS cover story.
"An Alladdin's Cave to protect, not a war to be won." Said some tipsy and arrogant US Army general. He received major grief for saying that here in Wash. DC.
Rare earth elements, archeological treasures, gems, gold, heroin ($$$), tunnels and caverns, (UFO bases?) and a fine spot to spy on China and all the other "Trashcanistans." (No offense).
This is why the Russians wanted Afghanistan in the 1980s and bitterly fought for it.


This is mainstream news, but has some good tidbits. Read between the lines.
https://www.newsweek.com/exclusive-...ks-prepares-document-dumps-iraq-and-diplomacy
On the wild side, perhaps red-headed Nephilim attacking US Marines from caves?


----------



## codis (Nov 4, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> (Our media is 100% corrupt). The Taliban only number in the hundreds, a BS cover story.


Who would have thought that ... 


JWW427 said:


> The USA has entire military companies and even battalions off the books and protected by National Security dictums. They don't officially exist.


That's interesting stuff I never heard before.
But I read that almost 100 per cent of the ISIS / DAESH inner core consists of US/British/French special unit mercenaries, so I am not really surprised.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> As for John Churchill, you cannot blame WC for the dastardly deeds of his rapscallion ancestor.



I don't blame Winston for the deeds of his ancestors, I was illustrating the family code of ethics.ç



JWW427 said:


> Perhaps a brute, yes, an opportunist most definitely, but he was no coward.



There are those who believe that all of his Hollywood style heroic deeds were BS. Then there was his Gallipoli disaster, whereby tens of thousands died, which he pulled off again in WW2 to get himself made Prime Minister so he could start bombing civilians and lock up anyone who didn't agree with him:

_"The machinery of intrigue and rebellion against Mr. Chamberlain was set in motion. Ultimately he was saddled with the blame for the Norway blunder; and this pretext was used by the Churchillian-cum- Socialist caucus to secure his downfall._​​_"It should be remembered in this connection that prior to and during the Norway gamble, Mr. Churchill had been invested with full powers and responsibilities for all Naval Military and Air operations; and if anyone therefore deserved to be broken over that second Gallipoli (pursued in defiance of high naval authority warning that, without control of the Cattegat and Skaggerack it could not possibly succeed) it should have been the Minister responsible._​​_"He however was not only unbroken, he was acclaimed Prime Minister. The man who would tear up the British pledge of September 2nd, 1939, and start bombing the civilians of Germany was the man for the war mongers who now ruled the roost._​​_"And so civilian bombing started on the evening that the architect of the Norwegian fiasco became Prime Minister, viz., May 11th, 1940." Source_ 'The Nameless War,' Captain Archibald H. Maule-Ramsay, 1952.​


codis said:


> A psychopath, in short words.







codis said:


> We had not been teached much of British history in school.



Us Brits neither, as some of us later discovered ?


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Today...
> The USA will always be in Afghanistan, Brits too (remember Prince Harry firing the 50 cal machine-gun?). We publicly pull out troops and secretly insert Special Ops battalions while no one is looking. The USA has entire military companies and even battalions off the books and protected by National Security dictums. They don't officially exist. (Our media is 100% corrupt). The Taliban only number in the hundreds, a BS cover story.
> "An Alladdin's Cave to protect, not a war to be won." Said some tipsy and arrogant US Army general. He received major grief for saying that here in Wash. DC.
> Rare earth elements, archeological treasures, gems, gold, heroin ($$$), tunnels and caverns, (UFO bases?) and a fine spot to spy on China and all the other "Trashcanistans." (No offense).
> This is why the Russians wanted Afghanistan in the 1980s and bitterly fought for it.





JWW427 said:


> Rare earth elements, archeological treasures, gems, gold, heroin ($$$), tunnels and caverns, (UFO bases?) and a fine spot to spy on China and all the other "Trashcanistans." (No offense).
> This is why the Russians wanted Afghanistan in the 1980s and bitterly fought for it.


I can tell you from personal experience that the UK market was flooded with good quality Afgan heroin in mid November 2001, a couple of weeks after "our" troops got there, this was after a particularly "dry" summer!

War has mostly been about drugs since the opium wars if not before, Air America comes to mind, and to tie in with old Mr Dee, his employers are said to be in control of such industries!


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 5, 2020)

John Dee had links to the drug trade?
Can you expand on that?

As for Churchill, I think that his genocidal policies may have indeed outweighed his good deeds.
I put the Bengal starvation episode in my new book. Balance is required forthwith.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> John Dee had links to the drug trade?
> Can you expand on that?
> 
> As for Churchill, I think that his genocidal policies may have indeed outweighed his good deeds.
> ...


Not directly but the east india comp certainly did and I am just guessing but i bet his spy networks were just a cover for the "trade" networks as trade has always been the vehicle that drugs needed to flow, i would also posit that the man himself was using opium to facilitate his visions, but i have no proof of that just yet!
But there has to be a link of the resurgence of opium with the formation of the east india company!

Can't find direct links but almost all of the later Enochian magi's where heavily into it!


----------



## veeall (Nov 5, 2020)

msw141 said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > [In 2016 an x-ray scan of this painting revealed the original version showing Dee standing in front of Elizabeth, surrounded by a ring of human skulls.]
> ...


Interesting how it is made to look like a boring science experiment, with the dull looking old guy added to the right covering the orbs and stuff. Very telling.

I wonder if their alchemy would work without the sculls?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

As if there's a redundancy in magic and if that is removed, what is left is pure science. Redundancy being the sculls, sigils, astrological timings, virgin parchment, incantations etc.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 6, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> and to tie in with old Mr Dee, his employers are said to be in control of such industries!



Are you referring to physical or non-physical beings? ?



veeall said:


> As if there's a redundancy in magic and if that is removed, what is left is pure science. Redundancy being the sculls, sigils, astrological timings, virgin parchment, incantations etc.



This is what's known as 'ritual.'


----------



## msw141 (Nov 8, 2020)

msw141 said:


> I was curious what this looked like, I found an image of the x-ray version


there is a larger resolution version of this image than the one I posted.


----------



## Seven823One (Nov 8, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Rare earth elements, archeological treasures, gems, gold, heroin ($$$), tunnels and caverns, (UFO bases?) and a fine spot to spy on China and all the other "Trashcanistans." (No offense).
> This is why the Russians wanted Afghanistan in the 1980s and bitterly fought for it.



Not "Russians" - Soviet Union geriatric leadership was the decision maker. Funny, that Biden/Trump/Pelosi cabal is even older today, than Breznev et al were at the late 1970s.

The main factor was the pro-Soviet regime that came to power in Afganistan back then. Totally materialistic and not at all Islamic. They were building up their country and the Russians provided roads, schools, hospitals and other infrastructure that the medieval Afgan society lacked. All "trashcanistans" except Pakistan were a part of the Soviet Union and do not have to be spied on. Drugs in teh Soviet Union were so deep underground to be not considered a problem, but alcohol was. The rest had no bearing too, the Soviets goals were not material but ideological.

Unfortunately (for Afgan people), that was turned into a geo-political trap and the West trumped again.


----------



## codis (Nov 9, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that the UK market was flooded with good quality Afgan heroin in mid November 2001, a couple of weeks after "our" troops got there, this was after a particularly "dry" summer!
> 
> War has mostly been about drugs since the opium wars if not before, Air America comes to mind, and to tie in with old Mr Dee, his employers are said to be in control of such industries!


Yes, that's the point of controlling Afghanistan - opium.
Drugs had been of very special interrest in secret service operations. From the East India Company that busted the Chinese Empire open with opium (supplied by Indian and Afghan sources, transported via the Afghan route).
Nowadays, drug trade is the fulcrum of CIA/GCHQ black ops financing. There are no real drug cartels, only CIA-controlled phantoms.
And take your guess what keeps the large renowned banks afloat ...


----------

